# Your myspace.com link



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Added a user profile option. This modification will place the Myspace button in the left column of your post (next to !Yahoo and other instant messaging buttons). See







on the left.

By clicking the button you can direct users to your Myspace site. This option will save your valuable signature space for other important use. The Myspace ID will be shown in the User Profile and the Members List, too.

All you need to do is add your myspace.com user name to your user profile. Go to:
http://forum.saxontheweb.net/profile.php?do=editprofile

Myspace text-box is on the bottom of the page. Type only *xxxxx, the part which comes after* www.myspace.com/

If any questions or problems, let me know,
-Harri


----------

